# Rip Off !



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm 27, drive a 2.0 4-door family saloon, have 9 years no claims and the obligatory 3 points and I can't find car insurance cheaper than Â£432!

What am I doing wrong or am I blind to see that's a good price? Grrrr!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I pay less than that for my scooby :shocking:

Edit - I just use those insurance comparison sites, works for me


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

lewjamben said:


> I'm 27, drive a 2.0 4-door family saloon, have 9 years no claims and the obligatory 3 points and I can't find car insurance cheaper than Â£432!
> 
> What am I doing wrong or am I blind to see that's a good price? Grrrr!




I have full no claims, made one claim in my life decades ago, have had one (+30mph) ticket in my life (1985) and bought an MX5 for fun. Because it is an "additonal" ("Rip-off") car it is costing me Â£540 and that is with a 5000 miles per annum limit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Well on our Espace the ins. fully comp is Â£300 with full no claims, no points and both of us over 40! Thats the cheapest we could get so yours isn't that bad imo. What make is it though? A 4 door family saloon could be an Aston Martin to an Austin Montego!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> I pay less than that for my scooby :shocking:
> 
> Edit - I just use those insurance comparison sites, works for me


That's where I found the Â£432 and it's the company I'm currently insured with.

It is fully comp and includes protected no claims.

I know they're not popular here, but it's an '02 BMW 3 Series.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

lewjamben said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > I pay less than that for my scooby :shocking:
> ...


its not that there not liked on here its just that bmw's don't seem to be fitted with indicators


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Doesn't sound unreasonable, 27 and Beemers aren't cheap to fix if you do happen to have a bump that's your fault plus protected bonus. TBH it sounds cheap to me.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Mum asked if I could go on her policy. She's 84 and I'm nearer 60 and they wanted another Â£130!!! No way! I'm a much lower risk than she is so I'll just take a temporary when I drive her car. Their loss!

mike


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

tixntox said:


> Mum asked if I could go on her policy. She's 84 and I'm nearer 60 and they wanted another Â£130!!! No way! I'm a much lower risk than she is so I'll just take a temporary when I drive her car. Their loss!
> 
> mike


I was added to Mums policy and it brought her premium down. She's 79 and I'm 44.

Anyway, I agree with Bond. Sounds a good price to me.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Tixntox just reminded me, I always put the wife on as a named driver as it brings the cost down by about Â£30 :dontgetit: (and she drives like the Stig on acid)


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

I would expect it to be cheaper than that, comparing what I pay.

Have a look at direct line & all those that don't use the comparison engines. Also might be worth talking to a broker about it they give you extra discount if they want your business by reducing their profit on your policy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends where you live, is it off road parked etc....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jeffvader said:


> I would expect it to be cheaper than that, comparing what I pay.
> 
> Have a look at direct line & all those that don't use the comparison engines. Also might be worth talking to a broker about it they give you extra discount if they want your business by reducing their profit on your policy.


A broker will earn 7.5%, maybe 10%, on private car insurance. If I was earning Â£43.20 I wouldn't be giving any of it back - it costs more than that to arrange it with all the compliance issues these days.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I've just looked into it further: now it's cÂ£550! I swear it was less last year!


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Im 25, 6 years NCB, driving a 2.2 DCI Nissan Xtrail and its about Â£550 a year.

I was paying Â£700 last year on a 2.2 PT Cruiser.

Think yourself lucky, sounds like a good price to me!

My misses is 24, 5 years NCB, 1 non fault claim, drives a 1.4 Focus. Hers is something like Â£220. Crazy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the cost of car insurance in real terms has risen roughly 9% in the last 3 months!

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601102&sid=agOB3NseAgq0


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Thing is, nowadays you read about people driving with no insurance, but they get off with a Â£200 fine. If they get caught twice in a year it's still Â£150 cheaper than I'll be paying!


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

lewjamben said:


> Thing is, nowadays you read about people driving with no insurance, but they get off with a Â£200 fine. If they get caught twice in a year it's still Â£150 cheaper than I'll be paying!


No insurance means no car now. Police have powers to sieze the car and crush it. Fines for un-insured drivers are becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

That's a good price compared to over here and we have huge insurance increases looming.

I am almost 50 and paying more than that. Mind you I remember when I was under 20 many years ago and one year paying just under 4K thanks to my bike habits


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

27 in a BMW - I'm not surprised in the least! But that's harsh considering 9 years no claims, I'll admit.

You should hear what they came up with when I jumped into a 1.8 MX5 the day after passing my test. Not very much less than the price of the car in fact!

I did get sent a speeding ticket once but fortunately it turned out a foreign friend of mine was driving at the time. :hypocrite:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've looked on the price comparison sites, and I still find Direct Line cheaper than all of them.

And last year I rang them, as I thought the quote was a little high, and they knocked a lump off the price.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

A few years ago my wife was looking through the comparison sites for me at work (we don't have internet access at mine). . Bl**dy SAGA come out best - I had just turned 50 - she was nearly weeing herself laughing when she phoned to tell me.

I didn't take it (vanity) Swiftcover was the nexty best and I'm still with them (Iggy has nothing to do with it, but if they would insure him!!!!)

Not wishing to be a full nerd - have a look at 'moneysavingexperts.com' for all the tricks of getting it lower, the guy can get on my nerves, but if it saves money so be it


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Had a thought, might be worth contacting Adrian Flux, you can find them through google.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jeffvader said:


> Had a thought, might be worth contacting Adrian Flux, you can find them through google.


That's who I use and they are a decent outfit to deal with never had any problems with them. Always been very helpfull on the phone. My truck was just over Â£300 when I renewed with them last year.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I am actually fairly "Money Saving Expert" savvy and I've finally found my best deal:

Â£429 with Zurich, but if I go through the QuidCo cashback site, I get Â£30 cashback. QuidCo charge a Â£5 per annum fee, so my insurance totals Â£404.


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> I'm 27, drive a 2.0 4-door family saloon, have 9 years no claims and the obligatory 3 points and I can't find car insurance cheaper than Â£432!
> 
> What am I doing wrong or am I blind to see that's a good price? Grrrr!


What's the age and value of the car?! This might be a good price.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

lewjamben said:


> I'm 27, drive a 2.0 4-door family saloon, have 9 years no claims and the obligatory 3 points and I can't find car insurance cheaper than Â£432!
> 
> What am I doing wrong or am I blind to see that's a good price? Grrrr!


What was the obligatory 3 points for, exceeding motorway speed or exceeding town speed, if its the latter you will pay more insurance,more risk. The former are usually ignored, to a point, by insurance comapnies.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

lewjamben said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > I pay less than that for my scooby :shocking:
> ...


Its your age matey......our second car is a '98 BMW 1.9ti (143bhp) sports model, the insurance for me and the 710 fully comp no penalties :hypocrite: full no claims is Â£167 protected....oh yeah, I love being an old fart!


----------

